

Carbon Fated: We’re Built This Way for a Reason (2013) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/carbon-fated-were-built-this-way-for-a-reason

======
acjohnson55
I read this piece, but it ended rather abruptly without providing any real
information. Kind of surprised out made the front page.

